# Sunset Skate Session



## JEazy (May 23, 2006)

Critiques greatly appreciated.


----------



## SantosD50 (May 23, 2006)

Geat shots! I really like #3, but something is wrong with his face!


----------



## DuncanK (May 23, 2006)

You've got great exposure on the first two. I assume you're using some kind of lighting setup to complement the setting sun? Really nice. 

All the black space isn't needed on the first one. Play around with it and crop it down. It will still work with some of the black space but there is too much now as is. 

And yeah what's the deal with his face on the third one? Why is it so white hot?


----------



## JEazy (May 23, 2006)

yes i am using a lighting setup. two Vivi's, one on the left up on the stairs connected to an Optical slave and another flash down and to the right of the frame hooked to a sync cord. yeah his face got blown out in the third one, and i tried to fix it with the burn tool in PS. thanks for the comments though!


----------



## MatthewKern (May 23, 2006)

I think the colors look great. You obviously have lighting down... just tell the kid to take the ollie to something bigger, and capture it a little bit later in the ollie when he is either leveled out or boning it out. I just think that ollies that are pointing up look funny, no offense.
It's funny, because on a skateboard photography forum these would get eaten alive. Post these in the gallery on http://forums.skateperception.com and see what people say.


----------



## JEazy (May 23, 2006)

MatthewKern said:
			
		

> It's funny, because on a skateboard photography forum these would get eaten alive. Post these in the gallery on http://forums.skateperception.com and see what people say.



i am a member of that site, but i'm banned until June 20th for arguing with nightlifemike.


----------



## JEazy (May 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Fate (May 24, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> i am a member of that site, but i'm banned until June 20th for arguing with nightlifemike.


 

lol 



nice shots btw, great exposure on all (except the guys face on #3 of course)


----------



## JEazy (May 24, 2006)

yeah i'm pretty mad that his face was so blown out. i'm pretty sure the flash on the left was way too close.


----------



## SantosD50 (May 24, 2006)

The blown out face is a down side, but it's a great shot overall. I'd like to see it with out being touched up with the burn tool.


----------



## JEazy (May 24, 2006)

SantosD50 said:
			
		

> The blown out face is a down side, but it's a great shot overall. I'd like to see it with out being touched up with the burn tool.



just pretend his face is pretty much completely pure white without the burn touch up.


----------



## SantosD50 (May 24, 2006)

I know what it would look like, but it's distracting. lol


----------



## JEazy (May 24, 2006)

so i take it this forum doesn't fancy skateboarding?


----------



## JTHphoto (May 24, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> so i take it this forum doesn't fancy skateboarding?


 
i fancy photographs of just about anything... 

interesting light here... i've always enjoyed flash shots at sunset...  tfs :thumbup:


----------



## MatthewKern (May 24, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> i am a member of that site, but i'm banned until June 20th for arguing with nightlifemike.


No, it was because you were the ultimate jerk on that forum, and you challenged someone way better than you to a film off. It's quite funny that you made a topic asking to get banned and are now acting as if it wasn't your fault, and nightlifemike is just abusing power.


----------



## JEazy (May 24, 2006)

MatthewKern said:
			
		

> No, it was because you were the ultimate jerk on that forum, and you challenged someone way better than you to a film off. It's quite funny that you made a topic asking to get banned and are now acting as if it wasn't your fault, and nightlifemike is just abusing power.



he was abusing power. he called me a loser because i shot at 1/4000 then closed my post so i couldn't reply.


----------



## MrFlobby (May 27, 2006)

the face is blown out because you have no clue of how to properly expose a photo. Get a 35mm SLR or MF and you will soon see that you actually know very little about this field. This isn't a *****.. just a suggestion.


----------



## JEazy (May 27, 2006)

MrFlobby said:
			
		

> the face is blown out because you have no clue of how to properly expose a photo. Get a 35mm SLR or MF and you will soon see that you actually know very little about this field. This isn't a *****.. just a suggestion.



shut up douchebag, his face is blown out because the flash was too close.


----------



## lil dvl (May 28, 2006)

hey mate nice shots, personally i think the second shot would be the best if the skater was a bit higher (above the rail) good shots anyway

douchebag.... haha that makes me laugh!


----------



## danalec99 (May 28, 2006)

Please stay away from name callings.

Thanks.


----------



## JEazy (May 28, 2006)

I'm sorry about the name calling, I really wanted to have a good first impression on this forum. I just hate it when people say i know nothing about photography. It won't happen again.


----------



## danalec99 (May 28, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about the name calling, I really wanted to have a good first impression on this forum. I just hate it when people say i know nothing about photography. It won't happen again.


Eventhough it isn't the recommended response, I do understand where it came from.



People:
This is a forum with membership ranging from snapshooters to retired pros, and that too from different disciplines. Not all the images may appeal to everyone. And that's normal. If you don't like a particular image, please feel free to move on to the next image. 
But, if you decide to genuinely help a beginner, let your suggestions be constructive.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

Here here moderator.....So the question screams to be asked do we want critique or "atta boys"  I can give you either on any given subject.


----------



## WelcomeToMyWorld (Jun 8, 2006)

well im the skater in that photo and im pretty sure i know how to ollie so i dont want any advice on that or anything hehe thanks though Jeazy you are "the bomb"


----------



## Blackbelt93 (Dec 13, 2007)

good stuff i personally like #2 but whats your set up as far as cameras go?


----------



## emo (Dec 15, 2007)

digging some photos from the archive huh? still nice to see it again though..


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice work. Good control of the lighting and action. 

Eric


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 15, 2007)

really clean shots. i love skate pictures


----------

